# Give me a good system for painting cement board....



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Tomorrow I'm going to be priming and painting cement board. I generally don't ask these types of questions but I never really get asked to paint cement board. It's on a garage and the customer is fairly picky. I was thinking about using SW's Super Paint for the finish and some sort of bonding primer for the primer. I'm not using Duration because I simply don't want to spend an arm and a leg for the paint.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

I would suggest using an oil primer intended for masonry surfaces. Just ask the SW rep what the best primer is for cement.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

usually it's preprimed,acrylic is whats recomended


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Where the joints finished? Why cement board in the garage? Whats wrong with tinting block fill? So many questions. Also let him pay for the paint, so who cares how much it costs...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh i may have misunderstood, i thought you were talking fc siding


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I'm talking Hardie Board, on the exterior of the garage. I'm thinking just a regular bonding primer and then Super Paint Satin or Flat. Hardie board is obviously not porous and it's basically swell/rot proof because of it's design. Definitely going to be acrylic, noway would I use any oil primer or finish.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dorman Painting said:


> I'm talking Hardie Board, on the exterior of the garage.


THAT is really weird.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

The guy went absolutely overkill on this project and is a picky person too. The overhangs/trim is old school, I set nails and puddied them along with caulking all ofthe wood. So it's odd in the sense that it's not your typical vinyl garage. 

I said Hardie board but not quite, it doesn't have the faux grain, it's just smooth cement board.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they have both smooth and grain,you can go on to the website

http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/improveYourHome_resideYourHome_tipsArticles_painting.shtml


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

If it was cement i would use the cement sealer/ prime that home depot has and then paint but it;s only cement board, so any high end acrylic primer should work , for the longest time all they ever suggested was flat paint for block cement but a more water resistant int/ ext primer is needed for an in/ext garage/. Too bad suffering an extra fussy, you would think that a prefinished board be so much more practical.


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

Just use two coats of 100% Acrylic Quality House paint. We spec either California Freshcoat Flat, or BM Moorelife. California did a test a few years ago on the fibercement and thy got the best results with 2 coats of the freshcoat no primer. When it comes to the caulking I would recommend either the Dynaflex or the DAP 3.0. We have had excellent results.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Hope you didn't caulk the laps just the butt ends....


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

Metro M & L said:


> Hope you didn't caulk the laps just the butt ends....


You mean under the claps? Ive only seen that done on the 200 yr old colonials. We just do the Butts.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

A top quality acrylic primer and Super Paint. You'll have a great finish. 

Too bad about the Duration.......its sky high now. As are all SW products these days. They've bought up all the competition. 

I'm just finishing my house with it. Deep base 68.99 net. They would only give me 10% off. Super paint is a greater discount. I used a 25% off coupon from the net. When I got set up with them about 5 yrs ago the salesman put in 28% discount - 10 - 40% off sundries. I don't do a lot with them and looks like they have combed through their accts and in my case now a preferred customer 10% off. The counter man said 10 off Duration - that's it. The others we agreed ~ 25 off I just need to be sure to ask.

Sorry about the thread drift. I guess I'm still obsessed with the SW price increases. What am I supposed to tell the customer.....their price is $72 for Super Paint, $90 for Duration ? I rarely tell the customer but I use these products because I don't want problems.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

most fc already comes primed at the factory,unless it's been exposed for more than 180 days repriming shouldn't be nessesary


----------

